# puhua aidan seipäästä/seipäistä



## Gavril

Päivää,

I've seen the phrase _puhua aidan seipäästä/seipäistä_ used in a few places (mainly online message boards). Can anyone explain what this phrase means?

(I have a guess as to what it might mean, but I'd like to hear the native speakers' translation to be sure.)

Kiitos!


----------



## MaijaPoppanen

Gavril said:


> I've seen the phrase _puhua aidan seipäästä/seipäistä_ used in a few places (mainly online message boards). Can anyone explain what this phrase means?


Yksi puhuu aidasta, toinen aidan seipäistä.
Kysyjä kysyy aidasta, vastaaja puhuu aidan seipäistä. Jne.

If somebody *puhuu aidan seipäästä/seipäistä,* (s)he is speaking off-topic.


----------



## Gavril

MaijaPoppanen said:


> Yksi puhuu aidasta, toinen aidan seipäistä.
> Kysyjä kysyy aidasta, vastaaja puhuu aidan seipäistä. Jne.
> 
> If somebody *puhuu aidan seipäästä/seipäistä,* (s)he is speaking off-topic.



Eikö aita koostu seipäistä (sekä langasta, nauloista jne.)? Miten voi siis olla asiatonta puhua aidan seipäistä jos aiheena on aita?


----------



## MaijaPoppanen

Gavril said:


> Eikö aita koostu seipäistä (sekä langasta, nauloista jne.)? Miten voi siis olla asiatonta puhua aidan seipäistä jos aiheena on aita?


Jos joku puhuu (vain) aidan seipäistä, niin hän ei puhu samasta asiasta kuin muut (jotka puhuvat koko aidasta). Hän siis puhuu asiasta, joka on lähellä sitä (tai osa siitä) mistä muut puhuvat, mutta ei kuitenkaan sama asia.

Eli jos puheenaiheena on vaikka valtion ensi vuoden budjetti, ja Matti puhuu vain ja ainoastaan puolustusvoimien suurista aseostoista, Ville voi sanoa, että Matti puhuu aidanseipäistä. (Aseostot ovat osa valtion budjettia ja ne vaikuttavat kokonaisuuteen, mutta eivät kuitenkaan ole niin iso osa, että ne heilauttavat sitä paljoa suuntaan tai toiseen. Siksi Ville on sitä mieltä, että Matti puhuu asian vierestä.)


----------

